
The Oracle Java Trap - TheLastSamurai
Programmers of HN, next time when you think about downloading Java from Oracle&#x27;s website, just have a look at this license[1] first. Hint: you aren&#x27;t allowed a commercial use.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oracle.com&#x2F;technetwork&#x2F;java&#x2F;javase&#x2F;terms&#x2F;license&#x2F;javase-license.html
======
mtmail
Related [https://blog.joda.org/2018/09/do-not-fall-into-oracles-
java-...](https://blog.joda.org/2018/09/do-not-fall-into-oracles-
java-11-trap.html) (on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074727))

------
jryan49
Just use OpenJDK

[https://adoptopenjdk.net/](https://adoptopenjdk.net/)

[https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/](https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/)

[https://developers.redhat.com/products/openjdk/overview/](https://developers.redhat.com/products/openjdk/overview/)

~~~
dhruvkar
I had trouble running Android Studio on Ubuntu 18.04 (specifically the
emulator) with OpenJDK and ended up having to use Oracle Java.

I assume there are other such compatibility issues as well.

Is there a list of projects somewhere that work with both, work with Oracle
and that work with OpenJDK?

~~~
jryan49
There should be essentially none [0]. There is no list because there are no
issues between using OpenJDK vs Oracle for virtually any project. The JDK's
are 99.99% the same. Doesn't android studio come with it's own OpenJDK
implementation? [1].

0: [https://www.baeldung.com/oracle-jdk-vs-
openjdk](https://www.baeldung.com/oracle-jdk-vs-openjdk)

1: [https://intellij-support.jetbrains.com/hc/en-
us/articles/206...](https://intellij-support.jetbrains.com/hc/en-
us/articles/206544879)

------
kevinherron
You _are_ allowed to use it for development purposes, though.

If you don't want to pay for support to deploy with Oracle JDK then use one of
the alternatives (OpenJDK/AdoptOpenJDK, Amazon Corretto, Azul).

~~~
dragonwriter
OTOH, if you are going to deploy with OpenJDK (etc.), why not develop with the
same implementation?

~~~
kevinherron
Agreed, I just want to make it clear that by downloading and developing with
the Oracle JDK you haven't irreversibly stumbled into some licensing trap.

At this point there's really no reason to consciously choose the Oracle JDK.

Even if you want a supported JDK experience you're better off getting it from
a company like Azul (we've had a good experience with them so far, anyway).

------
umen
What is the future of Java in the next 5 years ? What do you think ? I don't
see enterprise going to pay. Is it going I slowly die?

~~~
dragonwriter
Enterprise will pay for stability until they've evaluated alternatives, but
unless Oracle JDK support or features provide at least an apparent benefit
justifying the additional cost, they’ll switch to an alternative.

